# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Нужна помощь в создании отчета!!!!

## Poluk

Всем доброго времени суток! Есть отчет - Отчет.png. В нем колонка "Время выполнения среднее"- вычисляемое поле. вычисляется оно путем деления "Время выполнения" на "Количество Задач". В Итоговой строке оно вычисляется как среднее от всего столбца. Есть ли у кого нибудь идеи как сделать так, что бы и в итоговой строчке оно  вычислялась как  итоговое время выполнения, деленное на итоговое количество задач. (В данном случае 105/37). Буду благодарен, за оказанную помощь!))

----------


## Сергей Я

Сделан на основе запроса тогда смотри как вычисляется средняя колонка там стоит наверно среднее а не итого или выклыдывай отчет посмотрю

----------


## Poluk

*Сергей Я*,
Выкладываю отчет - http://yadi.sk/d/VF2JsGaq9rCw5. за ранее благодарен за оказанное внимание!

----------


## Сергей Я

Готово
http://yadi.sk/d/5wiET0LS9rEPu

---------- Post added at 11:20 ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 ----------

Готово
http://yadi.sk/d/5wiET0LS9rEPu

----------


## Poluk

Благодарю за оказанное внимание, но задача была другой. Вот вариант "По исполнителям", исправленного тобой, отчета  - Отчет-Задачи(По &#.png. Необходимо доработать только этот вариант. в нем необходимо что бы ИТОГОВОЕ ПОЛЕ колонки  ВремяВыполнениеСреднее рассчитывалось по СЛЕДУЮЩЕЙ ФОРМУЛЕ: ИтогВремяВыполнениеСредне  е = ИтогВремяВыполнения / ИтогКоличествоЗадач. Для данного примера(скриншот) ИтогВремяВыполненияСредне  е = 12551 / 196 = 64,03. А в данной версии  поле ИтогВремяВыполненияСредне  е просто суммирует все поля ВремяВыполненияСреднее, т.е. 71,76+9+1,14+1,83 = 83,74. 
Программировать 1С я начал недавно, по этому опыта немного и мыслей от том, как сделать эту задачу пока нету, к сожалению.... Но все равно спасибо за помощь!

----------


## arccos6pi

где сам отчет-то?

----------

Poluk (25.09.2013)

----------


## Poluk

Отчет -http://yadi.sk/d/VF2JsGaq9rCw5  Вариант - "ПоПользователям".

----------


## arccos6pi

я так понимаю должно быть вот так?


---------- Post added at 20:10 ---------- Previous post was at 20:06 ----------

----------


## Poluk

Да, спасибо большое за помощь! Не знал что можно писать сои выражения, думал что только выбрать из имеющихся можно!

----------


## arccos6pi

*Poluk*, обращайтесь;)
чем сможем поможем

----------


## Poluk

хотя он теперь почему то считает поля неверно, времени нет проверить... завтра посмотрю скажу точно..!

---------- Post added at 22:29 ---------- Previous post was at 22:21 ----------

а нет все верно.... спасибо за помощь!))

----------


## Poluk

Может быть у кого-нибудь есть мысли, как сделать так что-бы  ресурс отчета(например ВремяВыполненияСреднее(в минутах) ) представлялся в отчете в формате часы:минуты. например ВремяВыполненияСреднее = 75 в полях таблицы выводилось как 1:15, но диаграммы строились по значению в минутах. Нужно просто изменить формат представления этого ресурса. Как это сделать можно?

----------


## Сергей Я

в запросах есть работа с временем посмотри

----------


## Poluk

хорошо

----------


## arccos6pi

> в запросах есть работа с временем посмотри


это не то

---------- Post added at 15:57 ---------- Previous post was at 15:55 ----------

*Poluk*,все что пришло в голову мне и моему коллеге - высчитывать отдельно часы и минуты,а потом все это в строку

----------


## Poluk

я уже так и сделал, пришлось выдумывать шаманские танцы!)) если интересно Отчет rev3.1 -  http://yadi.sk/d/uHT5bY2vA3Swy.

----------


## Сергей Я

Ну да точно!

----------


## arccos6pi

*Сергей Я*, покажите пример что ли тогда

----------


## Сергей Я

Я с вами согласился

----------


## arccos6pi

*Сергей Я*, запятые;)

----------


## Сергей Я

Не использую только в скобках при указании  параметров))))

----------


## arccos6pi

*Сергей Я*,:D

----------


## Poluk

Народ, как и можно ли вообще, в вычисляемом поле или в поле расчета итогов ресурса, обратиться к ФУНКЦИИ написанной в МОДУЛЕ САМОГО ОТЧЕТАИИ не во внешнем модуле, а в модуле отчета...

---------- Post added at 12:09 ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 ----------

Или как в отчете обратиться к функциям модуля формы отчетаИ?

----------


## arccos6pi

*Poluk*, насколько мне известно скд умеет обращаться только к общим модулям

----------


## Poluk

Хленого.... придется "СтоПятьдесятПолей" одинаковых в запросе городить.....

----------

